# Where to Live in Ontario when working in Etobicoke?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

As an update.

My family is relocating with a work promotion and wanted to ask for some feedback on communities? 

I have a corporate car and fuel card so not worried about the commute but do want a community thats good for young kids (2 under 10).

We are looking at the following : 

-Milton 
-Georgetown
-Halton Hills
-Orangeville 

We really want to find something affordable (ironic i know in the GTA) in the $400-$650k mark. 

Any input would be great.. we are in our early 30s and really enjoy living in Alberta currently but will have to relocate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the promotion!

Just a thought - even though you have a company car commute could be a pain for time spent in it... You could be spending it with your children.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Saniokca said:


> Congratulations on the promotion!
> 
> Just a thought - even though you have a company car commute could be a pain for time spent in it... You could be spending it with your children.


Thank you!


Agree completely.. but not prepared to live in a condo or townhouse with our budget and having animals. 

Milton is about 20-25 minutes without traffic.. and i work from home 1 to 2 days per week as well.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

- Where in Etobicoke? It's big. If it's south Etobicoke, you'll have a ***** of a commute from some of these places. North Etobicoke is more doable.
- Halton Hills would be my choice in this list (of which Georgetown is a part of). 

Orangeville is good too, but it would be a longer commute. Milton has too much new build; growing too quickly.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My mom lives in Milton, my MIL in Georgetown , both are nice towns, I personally prefer Milton. Cannot speak about kids as best schools are in Mississauga...

mordko is correct about Etobicoke, if you work in South Etobicoke, check out Oakville and Burlington


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, certainly check out Oakville, particularly South East. If you are thinking of buying something in the range of between $2 and 30 million. Burlington isn't too far behind.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mordko said:


> Yes, certainly check out Oakville, particularly South East. If you are thinking of buying something in the range of between $2 and 30 million. Burlington isn't too far behind.


Really?! Just did google search and got 3 bed 4 bath detached home in Burlington for 650K
http://www.homefinder.ca/listings/5883403-4078-medland-drive-burlington-on-w3684621
DO you really think that Georgetown will be cheaper than Burlington?!!!!!

OP, also check Hamilton


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

I will check Hamilton/Burlington as my work is definitely on the south side thank you. As an fyi, that link says detached but the pictue and specs are all a townhouse  for $650k


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Westerncanada said:


> I will check Hamilton/Burlington as my work is definitely on the south side thank you. As an fyi, that link says detached but the pictue and specs are all a townhouse  for $650k


I just spent 1 min on google search  , I'm sure you can find something good in your price range... check small towns around Hamilton, like Stoney Creek, Dundas etc... I worked close to airport (border of Mississauga and Etobicoke) and a lot of people live in Stoney Creek and Hamilton... around 650K you can even find detached home in Mississauga... contact realtor right away and give you priorities


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Really?! Just did google search and got 3 bed 4 bath detached home in Burlington for 650K
> http://www.homefinder.ca/listings/5883403-4078-medland-drive-burlington-on-w3684621
> DO you really think that Georgetown will be cheaper than Burlington?!!!!!
> 
> OP, also check Hamilton


No you didn't. That's a terraced, townhouse. Not detached.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

And to answer you question, yes I do. Houses in Georgetown are cheaper than in Burlington although they are going up.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Hamilton could be an option. The problem is that parts of Hamilton are very rough. And the nice parts of Hamilton have just experienced the largest price increase in the GTA. 

It is still cheaper than Burlington and you can easily reach south Etobicoke by GO train. 

As for schools... The best state non-denominational schools are in Oakville. It's Abbey Park, Oakville Trafalgar, Iroquois Ridge.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

mordko said:


> Hamilton could be an option. The problem is that parts of Hamilton are very rough. And the nice parts of Hamilton have just experienced the largest price increase in the GTA.
> 
> It is still cheaper than Burlington and you can easily reach south Etobicoke by GO train.
> 
> As for schools... The best state non-denominational schools are in Oakville. It's Abbey Park, Oakville Trafalgar, Iroquois Ridge.


Every city has their rough parts. Houses in the stated budget would be far away from any shady parts of town.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Emjay85 said:


> Every city has their rough parts. Houses in the stated budget would be far away from any shady parts of town.


True, but the rough areas of Hamilton are way worse than the worst areas of Oakville, Burlington or Milton. I agree that the west side of Hamilton/Ancaster/Dundas is very nice.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Emjay85 said:


> Every city has their rough parts. Houses in the stated budget would be far away from any shady parts of town.


I am talking kids sporting swastika tattoos, nobody speaking English and industrial landscape reminiscent of Chernobyl. Rough parts of Hamilton are in a different league. Up in the hills or to the west it is quite nice but not sure what the prices are; they have just jumped by quite some measure.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> the nice parts of Hamilton have just experienced the largest price increase in the GTA.


 Actually Hamilton as well as other mentioned towns are not parts of GTA


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

All the other mentioned towns certainly are (Halton includes Oakville, Burlington. Halton is in the GTA).

_The Greater Toronto Area is defined as the central city of Toronto, and the four regional municipalities that surround it: Durham, Halton, Peel, and York.[6] The regional span of the Greater Toronto Area is sometimes combined with the city of Hamilton, Ontario and its surrounding region, to form the Greater Toronto and Hamilton Area.[7][8] _

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Toronto_Area

Regardless, Hamilton has experienced the biggest price increase.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I agree that the west side of Hamilton/Ancaster/Dundas is very nice.


 I think that Stoney Creek is also nice area... If OP doesn't mind a bit more driving,he can check up to Grimsby


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

There are some nice areas in south Etobicoke but going right now the south end traffic will be hell from all directions .


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I feel qualified to answer this since we just moved (1.5 years ago) to Dundas. Before that we lived in Port Credit for 5 years and before that in Georgetown for 5 years.

If you are going to work in South Etobicoke you are nuts if you are thinking of living any further away than Mississauga. The QEW is a soul crushing shitshow on it's very best days. On the worst ... well. And don't think of going north. The 427/401/410 combo is even worse. 

If I had my way, we would be living back in Port Credit. Amazing, small town feel, right on the lake and very close to your job in Etobicoke. You will have to stretch the budget another 100K but you can still find stuff in Port Credit or Clarkson. Clarkson especially. Your take on the finances will determine that.

You plain can't afford what you want in Oakville.

You could possibly in Burlington. It is "breeder" heaven but gets voted best place to live in Canada nearly every year for a reason. You might get lucky and get what you want at that price. Especially in the west end/north end/Waterdown end. 

Dundas/Ancaster/Westdale/West Hamilton are all okay. But it's to far for you. Don't make that sacrifice.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^agree with everything you say, but Hamilton might be OK if he uses GO train. It's a very comfortable ride and the west lakeshore line is well served. It's probably around 40 min to Etobicoke. And Burlington is likely too expensive.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

mordko said:


> ^agree with everything you say, but Hamilton might be OK if he uses GO train. It's a very comfortable ride and the west lakeshore line is well served. It's probably around 40 min to Etobicoke. And Burlington is likely too expensive.


He explicitly said he wants to drive: "I have a corporate car and fuel card so not worried about the commute but do want a community thats good for young kids (2 under 10)"


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

An entry level detached 4-bed family home in Burlington is going to be $850K. He has to compromise.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Koogie said:


> I feel qualified to answer this since we just moved (1.5 years ago) to Dundas. Before that we lived in Port Credit for 5 years and before that in Georgetown for 5 years.
> 
> If you are going to work in South Etobicoke you are nuts if you are thinking of living any further away than Mississauga. The QEW is a soul crushing shitshow on it's very best days. On the worst ... well. And don't think of going north. The 427/401/410 combo is even worse.
> 
> ...


You could look at Lakeview, if you don't mind a small bungalow - it is close to Etobicoke and Port Credit but you are likely to be within close proximity to the GO train rail line and the resulting noise levels. There are some homes that were originally cottages that have been upgraded over the years.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

With Lakeview though you have the stink from the plant when the wind is wrong.. you know what I mean. Can't believe the developments are going up there though. People are nutty. Long Branch would also be good but is probably above the price range too.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Koogie said:


> With Lakeview though you have the stink from the plant when the wind is wrong.. you know what I mean. Can't believe the developments are going up there though. People are nutty. Long Branch would also be good but is probably above the price range too.


That is in the past. They spent milllions upgrading the STP, it doesn't happen any longer, thank God! But, yes it was a real turn off a couple of years ago.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If you are going to work in South Etobicoke you are nuts if you are thinking of living any further away than Mississauga. The QEW is a soul crushing shitshow on it's very best days. On the worst ... well.


 Op said that 1-2 days per week he can WFH.... maybe he can have flexible hours ... so in theory he can buy house further than Etobicoke 
P.S. I was working at 401 & 427 and more than 30 my coworkers where living at Hamilton, Stoney Creek, Burlington and driving every day


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

mordko said:


> I am talking kids sporting swastika tattoos, nobody speaking English and industrial landscape reminiscent of Chernobyl. Rough parts of Hamilton are in a different league. Up in the hills or to the west it is quite nice but not sure what the prices are; they have just jumped by quite some measure.


That seems a little far fetched. To say there are kids with swastika tattoo's may be so, but 1 or two throughout the entire city, good luck finding them on any random day. Don't go to the parts that you don't like or feel comfortable, just as you would in downtown Toronto for example, and enjoy the other 99% of the city that has a lot to offer. Maybe I am biased because I grew up in the outskirts of Hamilton. To each their own.

I would also tend lean towards what gibor suggests, a little further east, Stoney Creek or Grimsby. West side of the city, Ancaster, Waterdown etc, and dealing with the 403 through downtown is a nightmare on most days. Going down the qew Niagara another 10 minutes wouldn't be that big of a deal. It has its congested times also but nothing in comparison to the 403.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

gibor365 said:


> Op said that 1-2 days per week he can WFH.... maybe he can have flexible hours ... so in theory he can buy house further than Etobicoke
> P.S. I was working at 401 & 427 and more than 30 my coworkers where living at Hamilton, Stoney Creek, Burlington and driving every day


Sure.. as you say, in theory..

Some people come from as far afield as Cambridge and Barrie. I myself once lived in Scarborough and worked at the airport.
Just because it can be done, doesn't mean it should.

I think kids need their father for an extra hour or two every day more than they need a slightly bigger backyard.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Emjay85 said:


> That seems a little far fetched. To say there are kids with swastika tattoo's may be so, but 1 or two throughout the entire city, good luck finding them on any random day.


I wasn't been literal, but seeing a couple of kids with swastika tattoos in Hamilton impressed me all the same. Perhaps I was just unlucky, but I haven't seen this phenomenon elsewhere. 

Overall the place seems to be improving though; and I do like the nice parts. Hopefully they can get the handle on the dodgy areas.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

If you can get to work by GO train, then you can consider all areas along the GO line as far as Hamilton. The west end of Burlington is nice, not ridiculously expensive and is well served by the GO transit to Aldershot station.

Hamilton has recently added GO service to the old CN station, though the service is only rush hour. The area is a bit run down, but will improve as buyers move in to take advantage of the GO train service.

If you cannot get to your work by GO train, then you should not be looking further west than the Credit River, unless you enjoy sitting in your car listening to the radio. The commute along the QEW is brutal, and the Credit River bridge is the major bottleneck between Etobicoke and all areas to the west.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I would look to rent something near work instead of buying, if it were me.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> I would look to rent something near work instead of buying, if it were me.




Guys.. thank you for all of the replies i really really appreciate it! 

I was not aware Hamilton was that much rougher of a city and we would likely look in that stoney creek area but it sounds like burlington may be a better option? 

I would personally prefer to rent but we have a dog and cat that would make us less then an ideal couple. 

I would also be able to commute very early morning so avoid as much rush as possible and agree on how important time spent would be. 

I am prequalifed up to 900k but would never dream of being that far in debt for a home.

Again really appreciate alll of the info about a city i dont know anything about


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I wasn't been literal, but seeing a couple of kids with swastika tattoos in Hamilton impressed me all the same. Perhaps I was just unlucky, but I haven't seen this phenomenon elsewhere.


 The only time I've seen 2 neo-nazis with swastika tattoos and outfit was .... in Humber college,Toronto, and those 2 guys were...students


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Koogie said:


> Sure.. as you say, in theory..
> 
> Some people come from as far afield as Cambridge and Barrie. I myself once lived in Scarborough and worked at the airport.
> Just because it can be done, doesn't mean it should.
> ...


Obviously it shouldn't, but "That's the life"  . OP said that he can start very early morning.... and yes many coworkers who live far were starting work at 6am and leaving at 2pm, others were coming 11-12pm and leaving late, others were carpooling....
The point is in backyard size , but in additional 150-200K mortgage...



> I would personally prefer to rent but we have a dog and cat that would make us less then an ideal couple.


 you may try to rent house for 1 year (even though it would be more difficult with "animals") and check out all areas by yourself


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Westerncanada said:


> Guys.. thank you for all of the replies i really really appreciate it!
> 
> I was not aware Hamilton was that much rougher of a city and we would likely look in that stoney creek area but it sounds like burlington may be a better option?
> 
> ...


Waterdown (just north of West Burlington) is another good choice.


----------



## mitchell3411 (Jan 18, 2017)

Halton Hills is rated as one of the safest regions in the country.

If your looking for more of a small town feel, Georgetown is great. The only downside with Georgetown is there is no transit (may not be a factor for you), and there isn't much shopping but within a half hour drive to square one or bramalea city centre.

Even the old neighbourhoods in Georgetown are well maintained for the most part, very quiet town in my opinion. 

If you need to commute to Etobicoke though every highway will be bottlenecked by 7am, unless you leave around 5:30am it won't be bad.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Would you say Halton Hills is safer then Burlington Waterdown area?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

No difference. Neither is a high crime area.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Your quoted "want a community thats good for young kids (2 under 10)". This is absolutely the top priority. Close to a good school is essential. Good school usually are in good area for young families. Spend a little more time on commuting is worth it.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Koogie said:


> The QEW is a soul crushing shitshow on it's very best days. On the worst ... well. And don't think of going north. The 427/401/410 combo is even worse.


To the OP: - If I was you I'd pay close attention to koogie's comments and observations. Rush hour on the highway's he cites are the worst, not just in the country, but anywhere in North America. 

I think the best advice you got so far is to rent for a year. then you can see for yourself before committing to a property.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mordko said:


> No difference. Neither is a high crime area.


Those areas are actually the lowest crime rates in the entire country.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nelley said:


> Those areas are actually the lowest crime rates in the entire country.


Generally all towns West of Toronto have very low crime rate...

OP mentioned that he can plans to start work early in the morning , if he starts 6am or earlier, he shouldn't have very big problems.... I live on the border of Milton and Mississauga, for 13 years was driving to border of Mississauga and Etobicoke, I was starting work late 10-11am, and usually didn't have big problems commuting, except snow storms (when I worked from home) or if some accident happens on 401.
But, again, I would repeat that I'd prefer to rent home for 1 year and see...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Close to a good school is essential. Good school usually are in good area for young families.


 True. However, it will be important for high school... 

For example you can check special programs in Halton below
https://www.hdsb.ca/learning-and-re...International-Baccalaureate-(IB)-Program.aspx

I know that Mississauga (Peel) has 3 very good programs IBT (where my son studied), Sci-Teck and IB... You don't need to live in school's boundaries, student should pas some tests to go to those schools and transportation is provided for a fee from anywhere in district..
Also there are very good Catholic schools.


----------

